# Running the C27



## alderman (Jul 19, 2017)

I did a little light cutting with the Shindaiwa C27. This machine has decent power and is a bit lighter than their larger models. I've never had a blade on it, but just making a guess I think I would opt for something with more power for blade use.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jul 19, 2017)

You're gonna clean that machine up before you put it away......right? 

BTW......nice job!


----------



## alderman (Jul 20, 2017)

Actually they stay dirty until the end of the cutting season. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihlbillie (Jul 20, 2017)

Free Will said:


> You're gonna clean that machine up before you put it away......right?
> 
> BTW......nice job!


Lol too true


----------

